# [Recruiting] The Forgotten Forge



## Sorren (Oct 22, 2004)

Sometime around March of next year I'm going to take over as DM for one of my gaming groups. I'm considering running the Eberron adventure line for them, but I'd like to see how they play out.

That said, I'm looking to play through at least part of the line myself. Anyone else interested? I can't DM, but I'd like to play.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

Kewl, I have not joined one playing the Forgotten Forge 

I am thinking... thinking... I would like to play a Fighter Warforged or... hmm a Human Cleric (only because I never play them)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

? bump ?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 1, 2004)

What the heck...I'll run this!  It'll be fun!  I have the adventures and they look great.  I will limit this to four players, 30 point buy, max GP for their class, 1st level.

Books:  I will automatically approve anything from XPH, PHB, DMG, and ECS.
I will likely approve most things from the Complete series, and on a case-by-case basis Minis HB, Vile Darkness, and Exalted Deeds.  I have most every book put out by WOtC and will look at pretty much any idea you might have, and I might even approve it!

We'll run pretty much everything by-the-book.  I CAN post pretty much every day, but I might not-depending on how your RPing is going and weather or not the timing is right.  I think one post every otherday AT LEAST is pretty reasonable, though every day is preferable.  I don't like evil PCs, but would be willing to have one if we can figure out an EXCELLENT reason for everyone to be adventuring together:  That's the last thing, before we start, I want everyone to figure out how thew know each other and why the heck they are in Sharn.

Players:
1.  Eluvan
2  Karl Green
3.  Zweischeid
4   Erekose13
Alternates: Fujaiwei, ValenarJaeldira, Doomhawk, johnsemlak, fuzzy


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Nov 1, 2004)

Ooh! Me! I wanna play!  

I am a classic Elf HATER, but Eberron made me like elves.  I would like to play a Valenar ranger with a double-scimitar.  Are you allowing the Dervish (Jaeldira) PrC from Complete Warrior?  What about alternate monk styles from UA?  I might want to take some monk levels at some point.  Thanks ShaggySpellsword for DMing this game!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2004)

put me in too 

I would like to try a psion or psychic warrior depending on what the others play.  Probably like to try out a Kalashtar, but let me think on it.  I have been really wanting to get into an Eberron game. I have read the adventure, but I promise that character/player knowledge will remain seperate.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 1, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> What the heck...I'll run this!




Yea 

I will think about a character... hmm...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Korenmalekh, Kalashtar Telepath*

*Korenmalekh*
Male Kalashtar Psion(Telepath) 1: HD 1d4; hp 4; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30ft.; AC 14 (+2 armor, +2 dex) touch 12, flat-footed 12; Bab/Grapple: +0/-1; Atk -1 melee (1d4-1, 19-20/x2, dagger) or +2 ranged (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, light crossbow); AL CG; SV Fort +0 (+0 Con), Ref +2 (+2 Dex), Will +1 (-1 Wis); Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 14. Height 5ft. 10in., Weight 146 lbs., 47 years old. Raven black hair, dark blue eyes. XP 0

*Skills/Feats:* Concentration +4, Knowledge(psionics) +6, Psicraft +6, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +11, Gather Information +6, Sense Motive +3, Disguise +4, Intimidate +4, Speak Language (Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran, Elven, Gnome), Spot +1, Listen +1. Enlarge Power, Psicrystal Affinity.

*Class/Race Features:* club, dagger, crossbow, shortspear, quarterstaff proficiency. Immune to dream spells, 1 extra power point/level, mindlink 1/day, +2 saves vs. mind-affecting spells and abilities and possession.

*Psionics:* 5pp;
1st – _psionic charm, conceal thoughts, mind thrust_

*Possessions:* light crossbow, 10 bolts, dagger, leather armor, 2 vials of alchemist’s fire, courtier’s outfit. *Encumbrance:* 23 lbs (light=26) 
*Coins:* 12gp sp cp

*Psicrystal: * Friendly (+3 Diplomacy); Diminutive Construct; HD: 1d4 (hp 2); Init: +2; Speed: 30 ft. Climb 20ft.; Armor Class: 16 (+4 size, +2 Dex*), touch 16, flatfooted 14; Bab/Grapple: +0/-17;  SQ: Construct traits, hardness 8, psicrystal granted abilities (improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link); Saves: As master’s saves; Abilities: Str 1*, Dex 15*, Con -, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10    
Skills: Climb +14*, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +2, Spot +6; Alertness.

*Description:* Korenmalekh is tall and skinny as so many of his kind.  His long raven black hair is thin, but flows long and straight down his back.  He has very deep dark blue eyes that are sometimes unnerving to others.  While his looks may be slightly exotic, he has gotten along quite well in Sharn fitting in with the nobility due to his charm and intelligence. A little slow on the uptake, Koren has gotten into trouble a few times for spouting off when he shouldn’t have.

*History: * Korenmalekh is a Kalashtar who has only recently fled Riedra about 25 years ago.  He spent the later part of the Last War in Sharn hobnobbing with nobility and insinuating himself into the high culture there.  He has made many friends and contacts in Sharn. (this will be updated with more info hopefully from joint backgrounds with other characters)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2004)

So any one want to work on a joint background. Koren has been in Sharn for 25 years getting in good with the nobility.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'm salivating over anything Eberron-related at the moment so sign me up as an alternate, 'kay? I'd play a Changeling sorceror.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'd also like to play, seeing I already was in a Forgotten Forge Campaign that fell apart before it started ;(

write me up as an alternative pls....


----------



## Sorren (Nov 1, 2004)

FYI - After getting very little initial interest in this thread, I have since joined Eluvan's game. I won't be playing in this one. Good to see that I sparked interest for others though.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2004)

Alrighty then, I'm up! Hurrah! 

 It feels kind of strange to be joining a thread in place of a guy who dropped out in order to play in my adventure but... uhh... that's the way it goes, I guess. 

 In terms of party blance, I think the changeling sorceror may be a bad idea. We already have one frail caster-type, in a party of four I don't really think we need another. So I think I'll wait until I know for sure what everyone else wants to play, and then make something to fill in the gaps as best as I can. After all, there is a character fitting just about every description that I'm dying to play for one reason or another.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay: this is looking good!

Sorren, I will keep you on the alternate list in case something happens to Eluvan's game.  I am fairly certain most of the players in this game (me included) don't wanna see anything happen to that game as there seems to be a pretty big amount of Eberron-player/DM crossove on these boards...but it never hurts to have a back-up game.

VJ: Dervish is cool.  As for Monk-fu, whirling steel strike with double scimitar is okay by me-pretty much anything from the Dragonshard articles (so far) is cool in fact.  I have UA and have begun thinking of the different Monk styles as practically cannon in my games: they rule and make monks NEAT!  I will, however strictly enfore Monk multiclassing-rules, so make sure you get in and out right when you want.

Korenmalekh is pretty cool.  I count two extra skill points in your skills section: are you including your +2 to human disguises as a all-purpose disguis bonus?  Or am I missing somthing?  I count 4 ranks in Concentration, Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Sense Motive, and 2 ranks in Knowlede (Psionics), Psicraft, and Disguise.  Also, just being nit-picky, Korenmalekh doesn't have one of the masculine suffixes.  You don't HAVE to change this, just pointing it out in case you wanted to.  Sorry, I am a fan of languages and linguistics.

Let's keep the ideas running and the backstories overlapping!


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Here my idea for a character...

*Grathin Arnbjörn* ("Grim") *Fighter* 1; HD 1d10+4; HP: 14; Init +1 (dex); SZ: Md; Spd 20ft; AC 18 (armor +dex +shield) 11 flat-footed; 17 touch; BAB/Grapple: +1/+3 Attack: +4 melee (waraxe 1d10+2 dmg; 20/x3 crit) or +2 range (dagger 1d4+2 dmg; 19-20 crit) ; AL: NG; SV: Fort: +6 Ref +1; Will+0; AP 5; Str 15, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

*Skills:* Climb 4/+6, Intimidate 4/+3, Ride 2/+3, Swim 2/+4

*Feats:* Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe) 

*Class/Race Features:* Bonus Feats; Dark Vision (60ft), Stonecutting (+2 Search for unusual stonework, new constructs, sliding walls, stone traps, etc), Weapon Familiarity, Stability (+4 vs. Bull Rush and Trip), +2 saving throws vs. Poisons, +2 saving throws vs. Spells and Spell-Effects; +1 racial attack rolls vs. orcs (half-orcs) and goblins (goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears), +4 AC vs. giant types; +2 racial Appraise related to Stone and Metal items; +2 racial Craft checks that are related to Stone and Metal

Languages: Dwaven, Common, and Terran 

*Equipment:* _combat load_ {64lbs/light}: Dwarven Waraxe (8lb), Dagger (1lb), Chainmail (40lbs), Heavy Wooden Shield (10lbs), Traveler's Outfit (5lb)
_total load_ {85lbs/medium}: Backpack (2lb), Bedroll (5lb)Flint & Steel (nil), 50ft Hempen Rope (10lb), 4 days of Trail Rations (4lb), Waterskin (4lb), Whetstone (1lb)

*Encumbrance:* Light: 66 lbs, Medium: 133lbs, Heavy: 230lbs
*Remaining Money:* 42gp 9sp 8cp

*Personality:* Grathin (Grim) is a fairly grumpy and cynical male dwarf of a very young 41 years old. Grim is not as unhappy as he appears though, mostly he believes this is the way a great warrior should act. He is still trying to find himself, and growing into his abilities.  
.
*Description:* standing at just 4', Grimm is a bit short for a male dwarf, but he is heavy set and well muscled, weighing in at 164lbs. He has dark black hair with, a finely trimmed and braided bread that he is quite proud of. He wears a dull gray chainmail, carrying an unmarked wooden shield and a dwarven waraxe. 

*History:* Grathin's (who calls himself Grim and nothing else) family immigrated from the Mror Holds to Shar when he was still very young. His father was a well to do banker within House Kundarak (un-Marked) and Shar was a place of opportunity and growth for an ambitious dwarf like his father. In this cosmopolitan center, Grathin grew up. While he was smart enough, he was far more interested in the legends of heroes and the adventures and exploits of heroes of old and spent his very young years reading in the library. As soon as he could he started training and learning the art of war, something he seem a natural at. To young to fight in the Last War, last year he decided to set out and work as a cavern guard for one of the many merchants set out from the City. He has recently returned to Shar, having faced battle for the first time and proven himself to… himself. He is now looking for something more interesting then just guard or watch duty… he wants to be an adventure and see the world.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Nov 2, 2004)

Palol Thyr: Male elf Ranger 1 (Valenar); 0 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 1d8+1; hp 9; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13; Base Atk +1; Grp +3; Atk or Full Atk +4 melee (1d8+3/18-20, valenar double scimitar) or +4 ranged (1d6/x3/60 ft., shortbow); SA Favored Enemy: Humanoid (goblinoid) +2; SQ immune to sleep spells, +2 save vs. Enchantments, low-light vision, wild empathy +0; AL LN; AP 5; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 8.

Skills and Feats: Balance +2, Bluff -1 (+1 Goblinoids), Climb +1, Escape Artist +2, Handle Animal +3, Hide +2, Jump +5, Listen +8 (+10 Goblinoids), Move Silently +2, Profession (Bodyguard) +6, Ride +7, Search +8, Sense Motive +2 (+4 Goblinoids), Spot +8 (+10 Goblinoids), Survival +6 (+8 Goblinoids), Swim +0; Track (B), Weapon Focus (Valenar Double Scimitar).

Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin, Gnome.

Possessions: valenar double scimitar, studded leather armor, traveller's outfit, backpack, waterskin, silver studded spirit mask of Pyrdi Thousand-Cuts (silver holy symbol), ID Papers (Palol Thyr), 2 rations, 5 sunrods, shortbow, 20 arrows, 18 gp.

Age: 131, Height: 5’5”, Weight 97 lbs.  Hair: Blonde, Eyes: Green.

Palol Thyr was born into the Valenar war clans and raised from a very young age to be a warrior and a scout.  When his people travelled to Khorvaire to participate in the Last War, young Palol joined them and relished in the experience.  Throughout the war, Palol's warband fought many enemies, though none as hated as the goblinoid mercanaries of Darguun.  Palol's warband clashed with the goblinoids a number of times, and Palol began to understand their ways and weaknessess.

About ten years before the war ended, Thyr's warband was engaged in a bitter battle with a troop of Brelish forces, and many of the older, more experienced warriors, including Palol's parents, were killed.  Palol, hoping for an equally valorous death kept fighting until the end.  The end came when he was captured and knocked unconscious.  The next many years were spent locked up in prisoner camps, eventually being moved to one of the largest facilities in Sharn. Luckily for Palol, the Brelish were good enough to keep track of the most important of Palol Thyr's things, especially his mask.  When the war ended, and Thronehold was signed, Palol was released, but given only his mask, weapons, a little gold for a few night's lodging.  He had no way home.  

In order to make ends meet, Palol began hiring himself out as a bodyguard and eventually met up with, and worked for a Kalashtar gentleman named Korenmalekh.  Very soon Palol saw a kindred spirit in this man.  Perhaps he was not the bladesman that the Thyr clan was known to produce, but within the circles of society he seemed to have the same fire for fighting battles with words as the greatest of the Jaeldira who fought with swords in elven legends.  Palol still occasionally takes other guard jobs, but he never charges his friend Korenmalekh for his guard services: and Korenmalekh often requests them: in Sharn, Politics can be deadly.  Palol Thyr likes to think his swords can be deadlier.

Also very recently, Palol has worked with a dwarf who calls himself, simply, "Grim."  This dwarf fights in every way that Palol does not.  The elf uses speed and the dwarf uses patience, The elf slashes and fades and the dwarf stands firm and defends.  The long boring hours of occasional guard jobs has given them time to practice their combat skills against each other, and they have found that they can trade blow-for-blow with each other quite well.  They both have gotten somewhat longing for the open road and an adventuring lifestyle.  Occasionally they sit and make plans to these effects, plans so far that have remained unfruitful.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Cool tied in history


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2004)

So... a fighter, a ranger, and a psion. 

 Seems like the party could do with a few rogueish skills, some healing, and a bit of ranged support. 

 I call bard. 

 I think I'll remain a changeling. You'll probably see a full character sheet tonight.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 2, 2004)

> So... a fighter, a ranger, and a psion.
> 
> Seems like the party could do with a few rogueish skills, some healing, and a bit of ranged support.
> 
> I call bard.




damn, my thoughts exactly ;=)

Seems I'm the alt, I guess I'll need something else...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2004)

*Lin*: Female Changeling Bard 1; 0 XP; Medium Humanoid (shapechanger); HD 1d6; HP 6; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13; Base Attack +0; Grp +0; Attack or Full Attack +0 melee (1d3 subdual, 20/x2, 15' reach, whip) or +0 melee (1d6, 18-20/x2, rapier) or +3 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, range 60ft., shortbow); SQ action points, changeling traits (minor shape change at will, +2 on saves vs. sleep/charm, +2 on bluff, intimidate and sense motive checks, natural linguist), bardic knowledge (+3), bardic music (countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1); AL CN; AP 5; SV Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 16

Skills and Feats: Appraise +2, Balance +2, Bluff +9, Climb -1, Concentration +0, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +14, Escape Artist +2, Forgery +2, Gather Information +7, Heal -1, Hide +2, Intimidate +5, Jump -1, Knowledge (Arcana) +3, Knowledge (Geography) +3, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +3, Knowledge (Religion) +3, Listen -1, Move Silently +2, Perform (Melody) +7, Ride +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +2, Sleight of Hand +7, Spot -1, Survival -1, Swim -2, Tumble +4, Use Magic Device +7, Use Rope +3; Combat Expertise 

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven

Possessions: Whip, Rapier, Shortbow, Studded Leather, Backpack, Waterskin, Caltrops, Ink (1 oz. vial), Inkpen, 3 pts. Oil, Hooded Lantern, Small Steel Mirror, 10 sheets of paper,  Bottle of Wine, Soap, Silk Rope (50ft.), Scroll Case, Bedroll, Sealing Wax, 5 Sunrods, Belt Pouch, Spell Component Pouch, 20 Arrows, 14gp

Age: 17, Height: 5'5", Weight: 130 lbs, Hair: White (in natural form), Eyes: White (in natural form)

Personality: Lin is typically irrepressibly cheerful, impulsive, and whimsical. She has little respect for established institutions and traditions, preferring to carve out her own path through life. She is extremely unscrupulous, but never malicious, and to those she considers her true friends (it takes a very great deal to earn such an honour) she is doggedly loyal. In truth her cheerful, irreverent demeanour is something of a front. She has a strong spiritual side, whole heartedly believing in the philosophy of the Perfect Form and adhering very strongly to her own personal sense of honour. Her own freedom is her dearest possession, and she will never relinquish it, though it may prevent her from ever finding lasting peace or happiness. 

Description: The face Lin presents to the world changes with the winds and her own fickle moods. Most commonly she appears as a young and attractive human or elven female, and it is this that she feels best represents her. It is by no means constant however, and even within this form the details can change drastically from day to day. In her true form she is a waif-like creature, appearing very frail and willowy, yet given a certain grace and majesty by her long, flowing white hair and the indefinable flame that seems to burn behind her blank white eyes. 

Background: As long as she can remember Lin has wandered, living by her wits. She was born in Sharn, though she has no idea who her parents were, or even who took care of her for her first few years. She has hazy memories of this time, vague recollections of a kind female face looking down upon her and taking care of her and perhaps some other children, but her first clear memories start a number of years later, when she was old enough to look after herself though not nearly old enough so that she should have had to. She wandered from city to city, making a meagre living from others' unguarded pockets. 

 In this time she travelled for short periods with a great number of people, but one in particular had an impact on her - the only other Changeling she has ever been close to, a priest of the way of the Perfect Form. The philosophy he espoused spoke deeply to her, giving her existence meaning, and she learned to internalize it and retain it even as she continued to eke out a petty and meaningless existence. 

 In more recent years she has returned to Sharn. The incident that has most recently defined her existence was a certain evening about a year ago when she decided she would sample the highlife and, impersonating a minor noblewoman, made her way into a certain society soiree. There she met a certain Kaleshtar noble by the name of Koranmalekh, and the two got along famously. For some time she was his lover, and in this time she also made the acquaintance of an elven swordsman he sometimes employed. When, inevitably, Koranmalekh discovered her deception and realised that she was no noblewoman the two parted ways rather awkwardly, and in an act of petty revenge Lin tried to seduce a certain elven swordsman in Koranmalekh's employ at the time. She failed, as he had already got wind of the goings-on between his employer and her and suspected her true intentions, but in the end the encounter ended amicably and the two found they had much in common. Through him Lin also met a Dwarven acquaintance of his, and she has come to suspect from some overheard conversations that the two of them have plans to make an adventuring career. She suspects that they will never get round to it, but if they do she certainly does not intend to be left behind. If they don't... well, maybe she'll do it on her own.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2004)

I like...no, love how the histories are interlocked.  This looks like a very social party with adequate butt-kicking abilities.

Most of the characters look pretty solid.  I'll put up a Rouges Gallery thread tonight.  Post your updated and fairly detailed stat write-ups there.  It'll be useful for me.

Eluvan/Lin:  I would like to keep the 30 point-buy at an 8 stat minimum, and would rather not give out bonus stat points for lower than 8 stats.  I know many people do things that way, but I'd rather not, sorry.  As for minor nit-picks: I am coming up with 31 spent skill points, not 32.  I may have mis-figured or mis-counted, but double check it.  Also, you are shorter than the minimum Changeling height and lighter than the minimum weight.  Changelings are dense and fairly heavy, even when looking willowy and light.  Feel free to take the bardsong feats in place of normal bard-song progression at the appropriate levels.

Overall, this is looking like great fun! After the RG thread is up, beautiful, and double-checked, we'll get this game on the road.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2004)

Rogues gallery is http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1835413#post1835413


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, sorry about the wisdom thing, I should have asked. It's fixed now, along with the height/weight discrepancies. I'll go ahead and post int he RG thread now.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 6, 2004)

Since we have at least until monday (that's when our fourth is supposed to be getting pack from paternity leave) to get started, if anyone wants to more fully flesh-out histories, and how you feel/tend to react to each other, that'd be great.  If not, we have enough to go on.

Oh, and if you are an alternate, feel free to go ahead and post a character.  If I think the adventure is too tough and they need a fifth, I will gladly work you in!

Looking foward to getting started!


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 6, 2004)

> Oh, and if you are an alternate, feel free to go ahead and post a character. If I think the adventure is too tough and they need a fifth, I will gladly work you in!




Alright, workin on it.. 

[edit]
A proposal (something I've been itching to try for a while.. I've not yet included other characters in the background, since I don't know if or when he might enter the story... if at all. He's usually found among the better parts of Sharn, so at least a passing acquaintance with Lin or the Psion might easily be fabricated):



*Haramir, exiled Barbarian Prince of Argonnessen*
A native of the far away land of Argonnessen, Haramir is one of the strange and exotic people one can find only in the City of Towers.

Once, in his homeland, Haramir was a prince of his people, son to the mighty Chief who held council with the Dragons themselfs and destined to reign the fearsome tribe one day. But the land of Argonnessen is no stranger to bloody strife and warfare and while Haramir was still a youth, hunting fish and turtles  on the white beaches and climbing palm trees for their fruits, his people fought a desperate war with a rival tribe. A war they would loose. 

Still a young man, Haramir had to witness the cruel slaughter of his people, had to see his own father brought down by a score of enemy fighters and carried tooth and nail into the mountains, a sacrifice to the hostile tribes draconic protector.

Haramir would have died than and there at the hands of his enemies, but the other tribes witch, sensing something different, something divine in the young prince halted the enemy chiefs blade and saved Haramirs live. What the spiteful old hag had seen in the young princes eyes is still a mystery to Haramir, but clearly she was afraid of it. So afraid that she wouldn't kill the boy, even though he was the only living heir to a rival bloodline.  
(i.e. possibly a dragon bloodline which would be considered divine among the people of Argonnesse, see below.)

Though the witch would not kill Haramir, she still feared him. Calling upon mighty magic, she placed a curse upon young prince, forcing him to leave the land of the dragons and never to return. 
And so, Haramir left Argonnesse, living and drifting for a few years among the people who sail the seas, working as deckhand, pirate, navigator and more. 
Eventually, Haramir came Sharn and quickly took to the place. His exotic origin and strange tales quickly made him a favorite among the nobles and wanna-be-nobles of Sharn who always seek to surround themselfs with things and people that envy their friends and rival. 
For the last few months, he's been living a comfortable life among the rich and famous of Sharn, learning the languages and customs of Khorvaire. 
He does know that his presence serves merely a status symbol for the jaded and rich in the city of towers and that he has yet no true friends in this strange land. So far, he hasn't shared the secret of his curse with anyone, but remains on the lookout for people or places that might help him lift this curse. 
His greatest dream is still to one day return to his homeland and avenge his father.

Haramir is a broadshouldered, muscled man with ebony skin and a wide and friendly smile. His face and skin hold ritual scars marking his tribe and status among the people of Argonnessen. 
He dresses in exotic (and if possible) expensive clothes. His most striking feature though are his golden and slightly reptilian eyes that have already seduced quite a few Sharn noblewomen. Haramir is quick to anger, but just as quick to laugh and forgive and usually more cultivated and refined than most people expect from the "barbarian" stranger. 




[Likely setup, Barbarian with the Dragon Totem Feat from ECS. One might even add a minor Dragon Bloodline (Unearthed Arcana) to go all the way (Dragon Disciple PrC blows though). He'll have high Charisma, so multiclass later with either Sorcerer or maybe a Paladin of Freedom might be interesting]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 6, 2004)

You could also use the Minis handbook "Dragon Samurai" PrC.  They won't be CALLED Dragon Samurai-More like "Dragon Warriors" or "Claws of the Dragons" or something suitibly cool-sounding.  Just a suggestion.

I like your concept though!  I think I'd be able to work you in at pretty much any time.  Great work.


----------



## fujaiwei (Nov 6, 2004)

*Put me on the list*

Put me down as a back up, I'd love to play in Eberron. I've never played in a PBP, but I've been reading some threads, and it looks like what I'm looking for: a little fun everyday. Shoot me a mail at %fujaiwei% @hotmail.com if there's a spot. Cheers!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 8, 2004)

The Game has begun!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1843627#post1843627


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 8, 2004)

> The Game has begun!




Have fun guys, I'll be watching...

[edit]
moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 25, 2004)

Zweischneid you are in.  Watch this space for infor on where and when I will work you in!


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 25, 2004)

Please put me down as an alternate. I'm thinking right now of a half-orc druid (although that may change). Because, hey, you can never get too much of the goodness that is Eberron.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 25, 2004)

> Zweischneid you are in. Watch this space for infor on where and when I will work you in!






Alright! 



*performs a little dance of joy*


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 25, 2004)

Is there a space open?; I'd like to join


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 26, 2004)

No space open at this time, but as I kill PCs...I mean, um, spots become availible, I will move people up on the list: first come, first serve.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 27, 2004)

Put me in as an alternate also. I'm thinking of another kalastar, a psionic warrior.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 28, 2004)

*Khelvakri, Psionic Bodyguard*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Khelvakri
[B]Class:[/B] Psionic Warrior
[B]Race:[/B] Kalashtar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Path Of Light

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0         [B]Action Points:[B] 5
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]   |Specific Defenses
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3     |Immune to all effects
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1     |involving dreams
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2     |+2 to saves vs mind-affecting
                                                   |spells and abilities and
                                                   |possession


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +3     1d8+3      19-20x2
Dagger                    +3     1d4+3      19-20x2
Shortbow                  +1     1d6        20-20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Qour, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Psi-Like Abilities, Psionics

  [B]Psi-Like Abilities[/B]: 1/day: Mindlink| Manifester Level 1

  [B]Psionics[B] [B]PP:[/B] 2
   1 Known: Biofeedback

[B]Feats:[/B] Psionic Body, Psionic Weapon

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +1    +0    +4
Knowledge (psionics)       4    +1    +0    +4
Diplomacy                  .5   +0    +2    +2
Bluff                      .5   +0    +2    +2
Intimidate                 .5   +0    +2    +2
Psicraft                   .5   +1    +0    +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Longsword                15gp   4lb
Dagger                   2gp    1lb
Shortbow                 30gp   2lb
  20 Arrows              1gp    3lb
Scale Mail               50gp   30lb
Heavy Steel Shield       20gp   15lb
Explorer Outfit          Free   0lb
Backpack                 2gp    2lb
  ID Papers              2gp    0lb
  Silk Rope, 10 feet     10gp   5lb
  Sunrod, 4              8gp    8lb
At home
  Courtiers Outfit       30gp   0lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]70lb      [B]Money:[/B] 40gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76    153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 47
[B]Height:[/B] 5'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 107lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Khelvakri looks like an average human when she isn't carrying her weapons and armor, just a tad more graceful. She is short for a kalashtar, but certainly isn't weak. When she does wear her armor and carry her sword, she looks almost completely different. Gone is the grace and normality, replaced by a grim look, a lot of steel scales, and a don't-mess-with-me type attitude, a product of several jobs gone wrong.

*Background:* Khelvakri's family left Redria over 30 years, fleeing the repression of the Inspired. In Sharn, her father worked as a House Deneith bodyguard. She took after him, but soon found House Deneith too tight and has worked as a freelance adventurer, although she will not accept jobs that clash with her sense of justice. She has been tricked into protecting criminals twice, and has angered two small groups by turning on their members when they committed armed robbery while she was working for them.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 1, 2004)

*dances another happy circle*


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 2, 2004)

Zweischneid: 



Spoiler



Haramir is currently at the party of Lady Arenyee (the party the PCs were headed to) during the events in the IC thread.  He has met all of the PCs, but doesn't know any of them particularly well.  Basically, the way it's gonna go, the PCs are going to take care of Palol's body, and then be approached by a mysterious stranger: you.  While at the party, a dwarf comes in and speaks to your host.  She then calls you over and asks you for an enormous favor.  She asks that you go to the bazaar district and find her erstwhile guests, Korrenmalekh, Grim, and Lin.  She also gives you a written message to deliver to them:  "If you meet me at the Broken Anvil Inn, Lower Dura, at Midnight, I can put you on the tail of the ones who murdered your friend and Provost Bonal Geldem."  Lady Areyenee tells you that the note is not from her, but from a friend of hers, and that if you accompany them to this meeting, there will likely be a lucrative job involved.  Lady A would also be pleased if you told her all about this mystery once it is solve.  She does love mysteries.  After the matter with Palol is resolved, feel free to post on the in-game thread and approach the PCs.  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 2, 2004)

Alright, gotcha.. glad to be on board


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

*!DM eyes only!:*​


Spoiler



Well, I guess I'll wait for Korenmalekh to make his move before I post. I am reading though. Should I approach them still at this Valenar morque or just wait for them to head into the general Bazaar area?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

Z: 



Spoiler



As soon as one of them says anything about the group actually leaving the Valenar "enclave" then feel free to jump in.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry it took me so long to get my character up, school's been busy...


```
[B]Name:[/B] Serkhaan Ioshna
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Kalok Shash

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 8  -1 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Spear                     +3     1d8+4      x3
Spear (Thrown)            +1     1d8+4      x3
Dagger                    +3     1d4+3      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc, Druidic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Nature sense, Wild Empathy (+1), Animal Companion

[B]Feats:[/B] Spell Focus (Conjuration)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Survival                   4    +3    +2    +9
Knowledge (Nature)         2    -1    +2    +3
Diplomacy                  2    +0          +2
Concentration              4    +1          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Spear                    2 gp   6 lb
Leather Armor            10gp   15lb
Backpack                 2 gp   2 lb
Bedroll                  1 sp   5 lb
Winter Blanket           5 sp   3 lb
Map/Scroll Case          1 gp   .5lb
Belt Pouch               1 gp   .5lb
100 ft. silk rope        20gp   10lb
Empty sack               1 sp   .5lb
Waterskin                1 gp   4 lb
Explorer's Outfit        10gp   8 lb
Holly and Mistletoe      0 gp   0 lb
Flint and Steel          1 gp   0 lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 38gp 23sp 100cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76    153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 208lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Slightly dark, and oddly tinted
Owl Animal Companion: As in the Monster Manual. Also has the Link and Share Spells abilities. Tricks: Come, Down, Heel.
```

*Background:* Serkhaan Ioshna was born in the Demon Wastes, a member of the tribe Ghaash'kala. On the night of his birth, the clan's shamans viewed momentous events in the heavens, a sure sign that Serkhaan was destined for some amazing fate... for good or ill.
He was raised firm in the tradition of Kalok Shash, the shining light which had guided his ancestors for a hundred generations. But the shamans feared that the young half-orc's great fate would come to naught in the Demon Wastes, ended prematurely by frequent battles with demons or other tribes. They sent him southeast, to meet with one who had seen the past, and might be able to guide Serkhaan into his bright future. Traveling alone and not even knowing who this Oalian was whom he was to seek, Serkhaan was alone, and awed by the vast, untamed wilderness that surrounded him. Having spent all his life among the blasted ruins of the Demon Wastes, the lush greenery and rolling hills of the Eldeen Reaches almost overwhelmed him. It was here that he first found his connection to nature, and he found himself wishing that all of his kinsmen and his tribe could see this wondrous place, that he could reshape the Demon Wastes in the image of this beautiful land.
Eventually, Serkhaan reached Oalian, and asked for his advice. Oalian thought back to the constellations on the night Serkhaan said he had been born, and remembered that the sky that night was a rich, deep blue; for Syrania had been coterminous. In its ancient wisdom, Oalian counseled that Serkhaan should seek out the great city linked to Syrania: the city of Sharn, in Breland. Also sensing the spark of awe that nature had inspired in the half-orc, Oalian taught him the first principles of the druids of the Eldeen Reaches.
Filled with amazement and renewed hope, Serkhaan traveled southeast once more. Only barely past his homeland had been the Eldeen Reaches, a place more wondrous than he could have imagined. What then must lie further? He dared not hope. Unfortunately, he soon learned that the untamed wilderness he so loved was rare, especially in the place he was to seek: Sharn, the City of Towers, as he learned it was called.
Even though he misses both his homeland and the purity and peace of the Eldeen Reaches, Serkhaan has prospered in Sharn and the areas near it. Recently, he aided the Knight Rangers in an attack on bandits lodged in the King's Forest. Currently, he is looking for work of almost any moral sort, although secretly, he also longs for something which will take him away from Sharn.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 8, 2004)

Whats up? Game on pause?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2004)

We're waiting on Erekose to post something, I believe.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2004)

Apologies, sometimes RL grabs hold and doesnt let go. Will post now


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 9, 2004)

And now, Z, you are on!


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm.. game stuck? we're moving to the Broken Anvil? we're waiting on something in particular?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2004)

posted, hope you werent waiting for me.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 19, 2004)

sssh Shaggy, it's Koren, not Sorren... that one is in the other adventure


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Holidays are almost here and I'm about to leave for a little vacation.
Therefore, I wont be able to post until next year.. around January 5th most likely.

If you want to game on, feel free to take over Haramir for a bit.

In any case.. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years


Zweischneid


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 23, 2004)

Actually, I'll be going out of town for a while.  I might post something else today, and the we'll go on hiatus until early January (as I will have no internet access on vacation)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 23, 2004)

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year Shaggy and All.  Anyone who wants to continue roleplaying through the break, I'll be here (have to work, bleh).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 2, 2005)

I am back.  Expect a post soon.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 18, 2005)

We're back up and running.  There may have been some misunderstanding as to who is waiting for who, but my new IC post just made it clear.  Let's GO! Woo!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

Karl and I have posted, whered everyone else run of to?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 27, 2005)

I am still here, two of my real life friends are joinging up the game, so I know they'll post.  You two have been great and I'll try to get things running by the end of the week.  Sorry for the delays!


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll try and survive this time...we'll see how it goes!  Stats and first post soon!


----------

